
Most Popular Programming Languages 1965 – 2019 [video] - tomerbd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og847HVwRSI
======
winrid
Wow. Did not realize Python took over recently.

~~~
chasingthewind
The TIOBE and Redmonk pages both show Python in 3rd.

Fun video but I think it would have been more reasonable if they'd bucketed
languages into popularity bands. Claiming to know "popularity" of languages to
two decimal places for the last 50 years is non-credible.

[0] [https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/](https://www.tiobe.com/tiobe-index/)
[1] [https://redmonk.com/sogrady/2019/07/18/language-
rankings-6-1...](https://redmonk.com/sogrady/2019/07/18/language-
rankings-6-19/)

